# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  yaesu vx-3e FM broadcast band

## goulf

Καλησπέρα στο φορουμ !
Έχω ένα yaesu vx-3e  και δεν δουλεύει το  ράδιο (*FM broadcast band* 87.5 to 108.0)!
Πατάω το κουμπί ράδιο και δεν μου δίνει κάποια επιλογή  :Cursing: , ανάβει μόνο το λεντ της οθόνης .
Καμιά ιδέα τι μπορεί να φταίει ?

user manual

service manual

----------


## akis2637

Αν θυμάμαι καλά στο vx3 μετά το ξεκλείδωμα χάνεται η πρόσβαση στην ραδιοφωνική μπάντα και ο μόνος τρόπος για να ακούσεις ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς είναι να προγραμματίσεις με PC και χρήση του απαραίτητου καλωδίου τις συχνότητες των σταθμών που σε ενδιαφέρουν σε μνήμες.

----------

goulf (01-08-15)

----------


## goulf

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
Έχω ένα κινεζοκαλοδιο  rpc-y7r-u ο Κινέζος που μου το πούλησε έγραφε ότι κάνει για το   vx-3 αλλά στο cd   δεν είδα πουθενά αναφορά για το  vx-3!
Να δοκιμάσω να το συνδέσω η θα γίνει καμιά πατάτα;

----------


## akis2637

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!
> Έχω ένα κινεζοκαλοδιο  rpc-y7r-u ο Κινέζος που μου το πούλησε έγραφε ότι κάνει για το   vx-3 αλλά στο cd   δεν είδα πουθενά αναφορά για το  vx-3!
> Να δοκιμάσω να το συνδέσω η θα γίνει καμιά πατάτα;


Αυτό δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το καλώδιο σου είναι για vx-7 και δεν είναι το ίδιο για το vx-3.
Επίσης εκτός από το καλώδιο χρειάζεσαι και το απαραίτητο λογισμικό.

----------

goulf (02-08-15)

----------


## goulf

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και πάλι!
Τελικά το καλώδιο έκανε για το  vx-3 και το πρόγραμμα  που χρησιμοποίησα είναι το CHIRP
Πέρασα στην μνήμη κάποιους σταθμούς αλλά δουλια δεν έγινε!
Όταν επιλέγω από την μνήμη κάποιο σταθμό δεν κάνει κάτι αναβοσβήνει την ένδειξη της συχνότητας και αυτό μόνο! 
Καμιά ιδέα προς τα που να ψάξω δεν ξέρω αγγλικά με το λεξικό παλεύω :Confused1:

----------


## akis2637

Έκατσα και ξέθαψα το δικό μου μετά από 3 χρόνια.
Για κάνε ακόμα μια δοκιμή (σε εμένα δούλεψε). 
Με το μηχάνημα κλειστό κράτα πατημένο το μπουτόν RADIO και πάτα το POWER να ανοίξει. Μόλις το μηχάνημα ανάψει άσε το RADIO και ξανά πάτησε το άλλη μία φορά.

----------

goulf (06-08-15)

----------


## goulf

Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια 
Το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν έχω κάποια ανταπόκριση!

----------


## akis2637

Κάνε αν θέλεις ένα reset και δοκίμασε πάλι.

----------

goulf (08-08-15)

----------


## goulf

Καλησπέρα :Smile: 
Έχω  κάνει πολλές φορές  reset αυτές τοις μέρες με αυτόν τον τρόπο   reset
υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος τρόπος  ;

----------


## akis2637

Αυτοί οι τρόποι είναι δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον άλλο.
Τώρα όσο αφορά αυτό που σου έγραψα παραπάνω (power on με πατημένο το radio) θα πρέπει να κρατήσεις το radio πατημένο μέχρι να ανοίξει κανονικά το μηχάνημα ΜΗΝ το αφήσεις με το που θα ανάψουν τα λαμπάκια της οθόνης.
Στο δικό μου αυτός ο τρόπος δούλεψε αλλά από ότι διάβασα στο internet η yaesu έκανε κάποιες μικρό αλλαγές στο hardware και στο software στην πορεία και ίσως το δικό σου vx3 να είναι λίγο διαφορετικό από το δικό μου.

----------

goulf (08-08-15)

----------

